# Deer Camp Pics



## mikem487 (Jun 29, 2006)

I've seen magazines do this in some of their issues. I think it would be cool for 2coolers to post pics of their deer camps. I will post mine this evening.


----------



## Koolbreeze72 (Jul 11, 2006)

How do you post a pic from a regular 35 mm camera? I've got a scaner hooked up to my computer.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Ber, when you have the pics developed tell them you want them to put them on a CD as well. It costs alittle more, but all your pics are digital


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Since I lost my lease this August, I think it would make me sick to post our camp pic. Especially since our blood, sweat, beers and wallet went into rebuilding it. But here is a pick from the last camp we stayed at. Thats my boy sitting on the porch. We're gonna hafta rely on invites and a couple of package hunts this year. Gotta tell ya. Its got its advantages and disadvantages. Good thing is we have already experienced some great hunts this year. But I sure miss the deer lease and am experiencing serious withdrawal symptoms. I hope everyone has a great season.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Nice place bucksnort, This is our old one I bet it could tell alot of stories.


----------



## Psycho Trout (May 26, 2004)

Last years camp house. Don't have pics of new lease camp house.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

ber72 said:


> How do you post a pic from a regular 35 mm camera? I've got a scaner hooked up to my computer.


Scan them and post them like a digital -- you may have to resize.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Camp Pictures (from when it was my camp!):







[Click to enlarge.]


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Bucksnort... where is that house? Looks like late 1800's or early 1900's architecture.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Nice setup Charles... you need a grill though...LOL


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

thats what i call a deer camp.. i had a customer come buy a 5k plasma and a 3k LCD projection last year for his deer lease.. must be nice


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Nice setup Charles... you need a grill though...LOL


The big grill and smoker were left behind by previous occupants. The faux Weber is what I cooked on and the one on the ground was my fire for heat and atmosphere without burning down the deck! Also used to roast marshmallows.


----------



## TOP FLIGHT (Jun 10, 2005)

need to mow.


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

Please note.....that structure in the back of the pic is the barn....we stay in the house just to the right out of the pic. (not much better and has rattlesnakes in it from time to time  )



TOP FLIGHT said:


> need to mow.


----------



## Teamjudd (Aug 13, 2005)

Can't get enough.


----------



## Whitey (Dec 16, 2004)

First two pics are from a lease I was on for 10 years in Rocksprings. The 2nd 2 are from my new lease in Fort Stockton.


----------



## neckdeep (Oct 12, 2004)

****** - them rabbits look like some real "Swampers "


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Bucksnort... where is that house? Looks like late 1800's or early 1900's architecture.


www.haciendatexas.com


----------



## trashcanslam (Mar 7, 2006)

From Spring to Fort Stockton! That's quite a haul for a deer lease trip, good thing gas prices are back down. I go to Junction and think that's far, you're about half way there at Junction!



****** said:


> First two pics are from a lease I was on for 10 years in Rocksprings. The 2nd 2 are from my new lease in Fort Stockton.


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

profish00 i like ur place it has a more homey feeling i wish i had a camp like that the palces i hunt u go hunt and go home---wish i had some over night lodging--i mean its only 30 minutes to the hogs and 45 to the deer but i wish i could stay the night


----------



## Dolphingirl (Apr 5, 2006)

*Our camp*

Well here are a few pics of our Camp. This is our place in Edna, this is where my grandmother grew up! My in-laws are out there every weekend tending to the flowers and just sitting on the "Patio" watching the deer and birds. The only thing that we are missing is a shower! The pic of our daughter Taylor on the ladder is at the feeder at the camp! It is very relaxing!


----------



## sps (Jun 17, 2006)

well here is what i have so far- openeing weekend we will probably stay in tents unless this deal goes thru on a little camper. other wise we want to build a little cabin over the next few months. 400 acres in Elgin


----------



## sps (Jun 17, 2006)

after lots of tractor work


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

*San Saba camp*

The Old Savage Farm. Our grandpa bought this land in 39' and now my brother and own it. 
The one pic from the tripod is from our other place in Palo Pinto at a spot called the west fence. I can see into the next county from there.


----------



## Pod (Dec 11, 2004)

Here's a pic of our camp....near Utopia


----------



## gander (Aug 23, 2006)

where in junction i hunt right by the Segovia truck stop off I-10


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

Heres a couple of my dear camp. Nothin' special, but it gets er' done.

1. the big camper
2. the small camper
3. the love shack
4. the camp fire
5. me and the family


----------



## gager2002 (May 19, 2006)

We hunt National Forest Land, so nothing fancy, but deer camp anyway.






























Can you smell the bacon?


----------



## BigBuck (Mar 2, 2005)

*Deer Camp*

Here is our camp in Rocksprings. The other picture is Thanksgiving dinner last year. I am on left. Long-time friends, great bunch of guys and gals.
BB


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

Man this thread is KILLIN' me we lost our lease a couple of years ago and haven't been able to find another yet. Sure gets me in the hunting (for a lease) mood again.
Good luck to all and enoy.
Rick


----------



## gager2002 (May 19, 2006)

*Jighed's pic of camp*

Here is his.....


----------



## Chris (Aug 2, 2004)

Here's my cabin at our camp.


----------



## texasoutlaw (Oct 2, 2006)

this is our first year on this lease, we got it kinda late .so this is it for now .that's my cousin rick "e z cast" and his son chris .this is their first time hunting.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I hate to post our camp pics after seeing Dolphingirls "Better Homes and Deer Camp" pics...LOL That is a sweet looking setup y'all have there.


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

Here's a pic of out camp up north and a little east of Livingston, about 20-25 miles. That's Rainy sitting under the canopy while we were packing up to come home the other day.


GY


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

*I feel like I am cadillac'n*

beats walking to the woods in am.

Fortunatly I am able to hunt out west. This is the cabin; does not belong to me but I treat it as such.


----------



## muzzleloader (May 21, 2004)

*Our mobile camp in Colorado*

It was awesome. Temperature got as low as 13 and stayed below 28 for five days !


----------



## bthorp (Oct 7, 2005)

its been about 25 years since my last deer hunt, looking at these pictures is great it brings back some awsome memories, there is nothing better than sharing the outdoors with your family and friends and the atmosphere of deer camp.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Here is my addition. North of Kerrville and south of Harper off of 783.

Cabin and view from back porch.


----------



## TPD (Jun 11, 2004)

*cool place*

Any idea how old that building is? I'll bet its got some interesting history.



WilliamH said:


> Here is my addition. North of Kerrville and south of Harper off of 783.
> 
> Cabin and view from back porch.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

The land owner says mid-1800's. It's one room about 20' x 20'. Has an upstairs but it has been closed off. No telling what lives up there now!! The walls are 12" or better thick. The inside of the windows are coped. The land owner says that was sor the settlers could shoot out of the windows without standing directly in front of them.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

We started by sleeping in the back of the truck the at first. Then my cuz. wanted a cabin so we build one 2 years ago. It was a big differance from sleeping in back of the truck but it was still fun.


----------



## Dolphingirl (Apr 5, 2006)

Haute Pursuit said:


> I hate to post our camp pics after seeing Dolphingirls "Better Homes and Deer Camp" pics...LOL That is a sweet looking setup y'all have there.


Thanks, You are too funny! My mother in law, that swore she would never go to deer camp and hang out with us....Well ever since she has come to deer camp this is what it turned out to look like! Not bad at all! They are out there every weekend just relaxing and watching the deer and birds!

We have had some very primitive deer camps!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Finally took some pics of our deer shack. I converted this old reefer into a bunkhouse with a kitchen/dining area, closet and bunk room. The front neck is a seperate bathroom area with a 36" fiberglass shower, toilet and sink... decided to make it seperate for obvious reasons...LOL


----------



## dlove (Aug 26, 2004)

*hondo*

hondo


----------



## espanolabass (Jul 20, 2006)

Nice deer camps. We have an old single mobile home. Did alot of work on it last year now I find out we lost the lease. We put alot of work to these things and the landowner can just take it away.


----------

